# Stop News E-mails?



## Qweklain (May 5, 2021)

I have looked at every page, settings, etc. on anything for a setting on stopping the news e-mails. What I mean by "news" are the e-mails that have highlighted posts. There is the option to unsubscribe but I wanted to avoid that in case it affects receiving e-mail notifications for other updates (like post replies) as well.


----------



## StevenC (May 19, 2021)

Qweklain said:


> I have looked at every page, settings, etc. on anything for a setting on stopping the news e-mails. What I mean by "news" are the e-mails that have highlighted posts. There is the option to unsubscribe but I wanted to avoid that in case it affects receiving e-mail notifications for other updates (like post replies) as well.


Unsubscribing only unsubscribes you from those highlights emails, nothing else.


----------

